# Got my green egg settled in



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I've finally got my new to me green egg table finished. I cleaned it up re-stained and varnished it. The worst part of the deal was getting the table upstairs, take that back, the worst was getting the egg upstairs. Oh my aching back ! Anyway with the setup finally completed, I'm gonna break it in today. I'm going to start with baked potatoes, corn on the cob, and some pork burgers. I've never tried the pork burgers before, so we'll see. Next after all the supper stuff is done, I'm going to drop it down to low and slow, and smoke some more pompano for dip. I'll post some pics along the way today.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Pork burgers....interesting. I am staying tuned.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I was pleasantly surprised with the pork patties. I put the patties in a zip lock bag and poured in a little DALE'S for about 5 or 6 minutes ,then threw them on the grill. I did the same thing with a couple pork chops, just in case the pork patties weren't all that. But they were very good. I'm fixing to throw the pompano on now.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohhhh nooooo we created a monster now!!!!

Good looking refurb on that table brother!!! You'll be happy happy happy!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, I just finished making my fish dip. I've got it resting in the refrigerator. It's going to be gooood ! However. ....I had trouble getting my egg to produce smoke, so my pompano didn't turn out all golden brown and purty. I got the temperature right but couldn't get the pecan to smoke very much. It tastes just fine though.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice set-up!:thumbsup:


----------

